# finished garage walls



## jpc (Dec 11, 2010)

Before i start i'd like to thank all the contributors here for all the information and great resource they provide. Last weekend I finished my attic project of airsealing and adding additional insulation,but ran out of time before i could get to the garage, probibly not a bad thing as it will give me time to make sure im not doing anything wrong.My Garage was drywall finished when i moved in with a finished bedroom above.The common wall is insulated along with the ceiling,But the two exterior wall's are not insulated at all, I would like to take remaining natural fiber insulation i have left over from attic and drill into all the bays between studs to blow insulation into these cavities, I know i could not acheive the dense pack type of outcome, just looking to insulate where there is none, I dont mind doing the drywall repairs.Ive insulated the garage doors already. I do run heat and ac to keep the garage comfortable as i use it year round as a hobby woodworking shop and storage.Is there anything wrong with this plan/idea, any suggestions or tips are appreciated


----------



## jpc (Dec 11, 2010)

is the reason for no feedback due to my plan being way off base,could anybody point me in the right direction as far as where to look on the net


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Just hard to beleve someone would install the sheetrock and not add any insulation in the outside walls. Are you 100% sure there's no insulation?


----------



## jpc (Dec 11, 2010)

Hey there Joecaption, Thanks for responding. Yes im definitly sure,I removed some of the sheetrock in one section last week and nothing, I then started to drill out my holes in the stud bays, getting majorly ahead of myself, the common wall shared with house is insulated, garage ceiling/bedroom floor is insulated, but two exterior walls and the little wall or colume between the two garage doors had nothing either, I also found that on my common wall,the sheetrock goes from garage floor to ceiling, but on the other side of that sheetrock from the garage floor to the bottom edge of house's floor joist ,there is nothing on the back side of sheetrock,A 2x4 hilti'ed to the slab to give that sheetrock something to nail it to at bottom, explained all the drafts, on a positive note while correcting that I had a great view of crawlspace and was happy to see it was in decent shape, sorry for the long winded post


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

If you can dense pack it, do it.

Just not sure how effective you will be with a DIY'er type machine. 

If nothing else, get the wall sealed up tightly so there is little to no air movement and it will allow that air to function as and insulator.


----------



## jpc (Dec 11, 2010)

i spent the better part of the day today making sure everything i got see or get to was sealed up good, gonna get a bit to eat then set the machine up and start in the walls,I know the machine can not get to anywhere near a dense pack but hell it will be air sealed and insulated where it previously wasnt sealed and had no insulation. One question, since we know dense packing is not acheivable, and it will settle, should i leave my top holes open and cover with some sheet foam or something to be able to come back at a later date and top it off, then patch the drywall? and if so how long does it take before a noticable amount of settling will occur. If not will the void caused from the settling cause any issues, anyhow thanks for the input


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

If you think you are going to re-fill at a later date, put a plug in there and don't seal it, i.e. glue it, shut.

Don't leave it open though.


----------

